# Hair



## Donde (Jan 14, 2022)

Only about 3cm long but moved like a tarantula. Maybe a young one.


----------



## terry_g (Jan 14, 2022)

Only 3cm!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 14, 2022)

Good shot, horrible creature....


----------



## Nikon photographer (Jan 14, 2022)

Growing up in Spain, these were common place, there a few species you wouldn't want to get too close to, but the Tarantulas always seemed plenty placid, a friend of mine kept one as a pet.

One thing you did in the morning was to check your shoes, as you never knew if anything had crawled into them.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 14, 2022)

Very nice shot, good detail and color.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 14, 2022)

Nikon photographer said:


> Growing up in Spain, these were common place, there a few species you wouldn't want to get too close to, but the Tarantulas always seemed plenty placid, a friend of mine kept one as a pet.
> 
> One thing you did in the morning was to check your shoes, as you never knew if anything had crawled into them.....


I recall a story about a guy in Sydney, Australia that didn't check his shoes and when he put his foot in one he said he felt a sharp pain and he yanked his foot out. Then he observed a funnel web spider crawling out. He was an elderly guy and lucky to've survived the bite, thanks in great part to the antivenom.


----------



## Donde (Jan 15, 2022)

Agreed the tarantulas I've seen in Colomba are quite docile. Don't forget they too have something to worry about: the Tarantula Hawk wasp.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice!  Of course I'm a little biased as I keep tarantulas as pets.  I can't tell what species that is but there aren't any tarantulas in the new world (Americas) with medically significant venom.  There are some with 3/4" long fangs and horrible urticating setae though......


----------



## slat (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 17, 2022)

Shudder! Nice shot!


----------



## davholla (Jan 19, 2022)

Hardus Nameous said:


> Nice!  Of course I'm a little biased as I keep tarantulas as pets.  I can't tell what species that is but there aren't any tarantulas in the new world (Americas) with medically significant venom.  There are some with 3/4" long fangs and horrible urticating setae though......


I read in the book Amazing Arachnids

That new world tarantulas have urticating setae as a defence against grasshopper mice








						Grasshopper mouse - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Jan 19, 2022)

davholla said:


> I read in the book Amazing Arachnids
> 
> That new world tarantulas have urticating setae as a defence against grasshopper mice
> 
> ...


There's something like five or seven (I forget exactly how many) different types of setae depending on tarantula species; each type of setae targets a different predator such as rodents, mammals or birds.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 19, 2022)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 19, 2022)

Great shot.  I like the shadow.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2022)

how do you find all these creatures??


----------

